
I Launched 3 Products and Didn't Become the Next Jeff Bezos - burnt_toast
https://eddieabbondanz.io/post/side-hustles/how-i-launched-3-products-and-didnt-become-the-next-jeff-bezos/
======
sigmaprimus
I think your being too hard on yourself.

Keep in mind Amazon was founded in 1994, it is not an overnight success story.

I think you shouldn't give up on developing, the fact you took even one idea
to product probably puts you in the top 10% of people working on projects
right now.

I would also humbly suggest that on your next project you look into a paid ad
service such as Google or Facebook.

I would also suggest you think about a project that would be useful in your
detailing service and combine you past experience with your current expertise.

Thanks for posting the story, it was an enjoyable read that I could relate to.

~~~
burnt_toast
Thank you for the honest feedback. I mostly came up with the title as a funny
way to open the post, but I do agree I've been too hard on myself.

My decision to leave the field may have been brash, but living in an area with
little tech jobs it made it quite difficult to find a new one. I still love to
develop my own projects.

I am trying to incorporate my detailing experience with the next idea I'm
toying with. It's something I'd use daily to run my shop, but it's still at
the scoping it out stage.

Thanks for reading too.

